# Corpus Christi Texas Area



## bluejean01 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello All, I have 2 tv's that would receive the local HD channels without an OTA. On Tuesday, both tvs no longer have the local HD channels. Is anyone else having this problem? I do have an OTA on my directv box and I still have the local HD channels. I haven't a clue as to what is going on.

Thanks


----------

